# Passing of the REDBIRDDOGS



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello to my old friends that still may visit this wonderful site. Just dropped by to say goodbye for now.

Bailey passed quietly last week just short of 13. Chloe passed about 18 months ago also at 12 years old.

Enjoy your red bird dogs for the love and devotion they will give until their last breathes.









The Passing of Our Two Red Bird Dogs


With the passing of Bailey last week there will be one last blog post for a good while. Not saying goodbye as there may be red bird dogs a...




redbirddog.blogspot.com





RIP my once-in-a-life time dog, Bailey.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even though we know their time with us is short. It saddens me to hear both of them are gone. The end of a era.

June is the last of my original red dogs. 
Lucy and Cash left me way to soon.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so very sorry to hears this sad news Rod, my heart goes out to you mate


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Rod, thanks for letting us know and for sharing so much of your red dog adventures with us. Your story encouraged me to get out in the field with my girl, even if it's not as often as she'd prefer. Best wishes...


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear that. The loss is always huge.
I enjoyed very much following your adventures with them through the years. 
Thank you for all of the times you shared them with us.

Mike


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Devastated for you, Rod. It goes by way too fast.....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

einspänner said:


> Rod, thanks for letting us know and for sharing so much of your red dog adventures with us. Your story encouraged me to get out in the field with my girl, even if it's not as often as she'd prefer. Best wishes...


It was a great run with great dogs. Loved this adventure with them. The world-wide network of Vizsla owners was very special to me. Now Joanie and I are free to travel when covid ends.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

organicthoughts said:


> Devastated for you, Rod. It goes by way too fast.....


We had a burial of his ashes Sunday in our back yard where my two grand daughters helped plant two cherry trees with soil mixed with his ashes. Dust to dust. Ashes to ashes. Bailey lived "A Dog's Purpose" to the full. Fond memories will live on.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

gunnr said:


> I am so very sorry to hear that. The loss is always huge.
> I enjoyed very much following your adventures with them through the years.
> Thank you for all of the times you shared them with us.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
Sharing our adventures was part of the joy. Redbirddog blog is still visited over a thousand times a month by Vizsla owners around the world with almost 900,000 visits. Keep the breed strong.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

harrigab said:


> so very sorry to hears this sad news Rod, my heart goes out to you mate


 Life with Vizslas is just more fun.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

texasred said:


> Even though we know their time with us is short. It saddens me to hear both of them are gone. The end of a era.
> 
> June is the last of my original red dogs.
> Lucy and Cash left me way to soon.


Thank you. We will miss them. They both lived such full lives right up until their last day and they passed as I petted them during the transition with tears falling. They knew and gave love.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good bye Bailey. You were a good dog.


Bailey left this life a few weeks ago to join Chloe as only fond memories. His "Dog's Purpose" had been fulfilled. He had such a full l...




redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I've been trying to respond to your message for days, but every time I try I keep getting something in my eyes and have had to stop.

So sorry that both your amazing Vizslas Chloe and Bailey have passed, I'm so attached to my boy Rafa after only 2.5 years I can't even comprehend how you must feel at this time.

It is so wonderful to know that they were loved and cared for right until their last breath and they loved you right back in their final moments. 

They lived their lives to the maximum and had so much fun, such memories..........


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

PhilipL said:


> I've been trying to respond to your message for days, but every time I try I keep getting something in my eyes and have had to stop.
> 
> So sorry that both your amazing Vizslas Chloe and Bailey have passed, I'm so attached to my boy Rafa after only 2.5 years I can't even comprehend how you must feel at this time.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The time will come. Each day is a special day with these dogs. We walked almost every day. My figures is we hiked or walked, or hunted 20,000 miles over their lifetime.
Enjoy your young one.
RBD


----------

